# Hospital explosion



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Prayers for the victims of the terrible explosion this morning at the Hospital Materno Infantil de Cuajimalpa.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

"Cristo Jesús": video de explosión en el Hospital Materno Infantil, en Cuajimalpa - Aristegui Noticias


----------

